# Doggone auto correct on phone



## applecruncher (Apr 1, 2015)

Today I sent a text to a friend: 
_Great pics of your trip.  Gonna lay down, not feeling so good.*_ 
She replied:
_Ok, looking forward to this weekend_ 
I answered:
c_ya _(but auto correct changed to **cyanide*) :eek1:


Right away my phone rang!  I assured her I had not taken cyanide.

:rofl1:


----------



## Kadee (Apr 2, 2015)

I have that trouble with my IPad, I write a word and the iPad has decided I wanted a different word, At times don't notice the error untill after I have posted the message, I'm guessing you can turn off the auto correct/ predictive text


----------

